# grouper, aj's, and a few tuna 5-12-11



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Well after all the good reports of blue water and hungry fish we got a slow day at the office and the bossman made the call to head offhsore in hopes of tuna and other hungry sea creatures. We made a b-line towards the deep water rigs only to find the beautiful blue water had been replaced with the remnants of the mighty mississippi river. We went ahead and stopped and limited out on aj's and a big almaco in quick fashion and continued on. 
















After pulling baits around some of the rigs we managed to catch a few infant YFT's that weren't even legal. We hit the beer can, marlin, petronius only to find nothing happening We did have fun catching them on some jigs but picked up and headed for plan B. 








We decided to try and put some meat in the box and did a little deep dropping. After a few hours we managed 16 snowy's and yellowedges and a scorpion fish so we called it a day and headed in. 
































we did see a few weedlines which had started to breakup with the change in current and yesterdays east wind we found offshore????? but after trolling them we only managed to hook and prompty lose one small 10-15 lb mahi. All in all we had a great day even if the tuna will live to fight another day. hopefully this green water wont last forever and we can give them a shot soon.


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

How deep where ya when ya caught the snowys and yellowedges?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

nice catch, what an awesome boss man.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great catch guys. those deepwater groupers are mighty tasty.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

grouper were all caught from 450-550ft


----------



## dadsdream (May 20, 2009)

how far out does the water start to dirty up??


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

nice catch, an electric reel is on my list of future purchases

looks like a good day on the water


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

I want your job !!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

nice table load of bug eyes boys.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a great time...:notworthy:


----------

